# detainer warrant magyarul



## mrghd

Ez egy büntetőjogi szakkifejezés. Az értelme ez:

Criminal Law A  detainer warrant in terms of criminal law is essentially a law  enforcement legal document that allows one agency to contact another  agency and hold an inmate for charges that have occurred outside the  holding jurisdiction. In layman's terms, it allows one law enforcement  agency to hold someone when he is suspected to have committed a crime  entirely outside the holding area. (Normally, such issues would not be  within the purview of the holding agency.) This avoids someone being let  loose when he is known by another law enforcement agency to have  committed a crime elsewhere that still needs to be addressed.

Read more:  What is a detainer warrant? | Answerbag http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/1943795#ixzz2LRREqwze

Ismeri ezt a magyar büntetőjog? Van rá honos magyar szakkifejezés?

köszi előre is
​


----------



## Zsanna

Szia mrghd,

Nem ismerem a magyar büntetőjogot kellően ahhoz, hogy biztosat mondhassak, de a szavak és a magyarázat alapján lehetne: _őrizetbe vételi engedély _vagy_ fogvatartási engedély_.

Az is lehet, hogy mivel a büntetőjog (szinte biztosan) más az adott helyen, mint Mo.-n, másképp merül fel a probléma és több magyarázat kellene a körülményeket illetően.


----------

